# Blue Print/Jakoparts/Nipparts cheap aftermarket parts



## Uros (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm wondering what kind of quality can be expected from these parts? Has anyone got any experience? They sell air filters for 10gbp, brake pads for 30gbp, cabin filters, ....etc.... and a lot of them even have the same product code, just a different company name stamped on them....

Is it worth it to avoid GTR tax?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

*blueprint*

I have blueprint cambelt kit and balance shaft belt on my evo and it's fine.


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

So you buy a 500+ bhp, 200mph car and your asking about fitting Blueprint pads for £30.....


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

That's your second thread about cheap parts/suppliers.

You'll be worrying about your MPG next.


----------



## Uros (Jun 26, 2015)

rob2005 said:


> So you buy a 500+ bhp, 200mph car and your asking about fitting Blueprint pads for £30.....


Yes :chuckle: And regarding pads, I already have £35 pads from Borg & Beck, so far they fit my city driving perfectly. But I do have DS2500 in the garage, just in case I feel the need for race track....

I'm asking because the 500+ bhp car has a regular paper cabin filter inside (similar to 90 bhp Almera...), and the price difference is quite significant... oh, and not to mention the front light bulbs...got a quote from NHPC for 225eur per headlight, so 450eur for Koito xenon bulbs....and I just recently bought Osram CBI Xenarc bulbs, for 60eur from amazon, which are superior to OE quality bulbs an they fit the car amazingly.

So here, I already saved 400eur....so more money for gasoline! GTR tax police baby...:chuckle:


----------



## C-O-L-T (Dec 7, 2013)

Uros said:


> I'm wondering what kind of quality can be expected from these parts? Has anyone got any experience? They sell air filters for 10gbp, brake pads for 30gbp, cabin filters, ....etc.... and a lot of them even have the same product code, just a different company name stamped on them....
> 
> Is it worth it to avoid GTR tax?


I am selling BluePrint parts for all kind of cars here in Austria. Nothing to worry about, the are quite good for the money :thumbsup:


----------



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

C-O-L-T said:


> I am selling BluePrint parts for all kind of cars here in Austria. Nothing to worry about, the are quite good for the money :thumbsup:


Are you and Uros a double act ?


----------



## C-O-L-T (Dec 7, 2013)

snuffy said:


> Are you and Uros a double act ?


Huh? What do you mean?
I am a car parts seller in Austria and I also sell BluePrint parts... 

What does that have to do with Uros?  
I only answered his question


----------



## Uros (Jun 26, 2015)

C-O-L-T said:


> Huh? What do you mean?
> I am a car parts seller in Austria and I also sell BluePrint parts...
> 
> What does that have to do with Uros?
> I only answered his question


Thanks Colt for answering the question :wavey:


----------



## car killer (Oct 27, 2005)

Blue print are O.E Quality parts on most Japanese service applications.
Some people are naive enough to think that car manufacturers make all there own parts and don't out source. 
Main dealers don't make their own filters.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

It's not really the same comparing the impact of budget cabin air filters with budget take pads.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i am amazed at alot of owners who just about afford a 35, or any GT-R for that matter, then start to put some really micky mouse parts on (safety wise)

copy bride seats, copy takata seatbelts.

its beyond stupid.

yes branded parts carry a premium, however safety parts like pads, seats, seat belts etc are there for a reason.


----------



## Uros (Jun 26, 2015)

matty32 said:


> i am amazed at alot of owners who just about afford a 35, or any GT-R for that matter, then start to put some really micky mouse parts on (safety wise)
> 
> copy bride seats, copy takata seatbelts.
> 
> ...


Yes, I completely agree. Although cabin filters will not make the car less safe imho. But if I'm a couple of clicks away from getting a 5gbp aftermarket filter compared to stock OE 25gbp filter....than why not. Not to mention other things like liquids....You get Castrol/Mobil/Motul products for a fraction of a price of stock liquids from the nissan service dealers....and they are not mickey mouse parts, they are actually better than stock. Also Alcons or AP rotors are considered better than crossdriled cracking OE rotors from Brembo...and they cost 50% less...

And the fact that the same exact nissan stock pars differ in price by up to 200/300% tells you, that they are overpriced...

Also, why I opened this thread....I held in my hand stock Air Filter for 50gbp and Blue Print Air filter for 7gbp...they looked and felt exactly the same, almost as if the same company made them....but non the less I decided for the more expensive stock air filter (x2)...I don't want to damage the inside of the engine if the "cheap" air filter disintegrates...

And I always like a good deal....:chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Aldogtr (Jan 10, 2016)

I work for a motor factor and we have been selling blue print parts for years. There products are very high quality compared to some of the rubbish on the market. I constantly supply blue print stuff to a customer for Subaru and evo rally cars and have no problems with any of the stuff. 

Some blue print stuff is fitted to some Japanese manufacturers at the factory.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

A bit of scare mongering in this thread. For example Borg & Beck pads are 60 quid (front and rear) and perform same as stock. Cheap doesn't necessarily mean crap. B&B have been around 100 years, have made F1 clutches etc, top German quality. Many people won't fit them simply because they're not 300 quid!


----------

